# Travel Talk > General Discussion - Anything and Everything >  Winter Swimmers Around the World.

## travelland

Are you one of those who enjoy the warm peaceful feeling if being indoors, and just want to get a picture of what other people are doing worldwide right now..from your warm desk room?
See some photos of people FREEZING!!
The Berlin Swimmer is either freezing and is like a smiling statue, or he is enjoying it.
I love the strange swimming suit a man is wearing!   Any comments? 
Another one....a woman holding a child who is crying ready to drop it in the freezing waters,
but the ugliest of all is the swimmer dressed as a toilet!

----------


## Christopher Lynch

Using an academic writing site is very easy, reportedly. I tried to order an essay on Sociology on one of the online homework helpers and was amazed by the high quality of service. My essay was just brilliant.

----------

